# Daytona Beach, large buildings...low population



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Beachside Skyline South











Beach St. South











Downtown Skyline











Two Tallest Buildings in town, Wyndam North Tour and Wyndham South Tower











Wyndham and Hilton Towers











Seabreeze Boulevard











Seabreeze Bridge above Towers St.











Beachside Skyline North











Docks along Beachside North











A1A Boulevard











A1A at Ora St.











Palm Trees on A1A











Downtown Parking Garage











OceanWalk Shoppes











Ocean Walk A1A view











Ocean Walkway over A1A











Marina Grande under construction, Beach St. North
​


----------



## slimer (Dec 4, 2005)

wow! beautiful!


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

beautyful!!!


----------



## FloridaFuture (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice pictures. :yes:


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh nice photos of Daytona Beach!


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank u for sharing them, very beautiful


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Fuken hicksville....lol. I go to school in Daytona and although the skyline is mediocre the city itself is quite poor. No real industry outside of tourism.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Latin l0cO said:


> Fuken hicksville....lol. I go to school in Daytona and although the skyline is mediocre the city itself is quite poor. No real industry outside of tourism.


i agree with you just in that Daytona needs help coming together as a city. It has so much history, but year after year it's a constant struggle between being a city and languishing into suburbanism. The beach is gorgeous though, and Daytona has an absolutely beautiful beach skyline. 

As far as no real industry outside of tourism...where are you from? Name me a city in Florida that does not have the same problem. Orlando and Tampa and Miami all have other industries, but tourism really makes up about 3/4 of the total income.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

I like Daytona Beach, will visit one day of course, the headquarters of north-american stock car racing, isnt it? kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics :cheers:
Pics from Daytona north-american stock car racing field?


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

MNiemann said:


> i agree with you just in that Daytona needs help coming together as a city. It has so much history, but year after year it's a constant struggle between being a city and languishing into suburbanism. The beach is gorgeous though, and Daytona has an absolutely beautiful beach skyline.
> 
> As far as no real industry outside of tourism...where are you from? Name me a city in Florida that does not have the same problem. Orlando and Tampa and Miami all have other industries, but tourism really makes up about 3/4 of the total income.


Well yeah you're right but atleast you'll find some sort of commercial buildings in Orlando, Miami and Tampa. Almost all the highrises in Daytona are either hotels or time-shares. You cant find a decent job in Daytona outside the hotel business. I guess I hold a different observation since Im from the Northeast.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Latin l0cO said:


> Well yeah you're right but atleast you'll find some sort of commercial buildings in Orlando, Miami and Tampa. Almost all the highrises in Daytona are either hotels or time-shares. You cant find a decent job in Daytona outside the hotel business. I guess I hold a different observation since Im from the Northeast.


I agree with you there, and this is the biggest problem i have with skylines like that of Miami Beach and Panama City and Sunny Isles Beach and Daytona. Skylines are nice to look at, but if all the highrises are hotels and timeshares with no street-level interaction it ends up being really lame when you actually go there. You're right about that in Orlando and Tampa and Jax most of the highrises are commercial buildings and resorts and timeshares are nowhere close to being as tall.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Nice pics :cheers:
> Pics from Daytona north-american stock car racing field?


It´s one of the most impressive racing facilities in the World.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks pal kay:


----------



## Jimmy McShane (Jan 26, 2009)

..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

There are any updated photos?


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

my camera got wet and broke. i'm getting a new one in june and i'll take more pics then. not too much has changed bc of the economy, but they have updated the events center and gotten new restaurants and stuff...


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

nice place...


----------

